# Parents of the earth



## Moe Ronalds (Aug 11, 2002)

This is a thread where I'll be posting storyhours for a campaign I'm in, as soon as we actually start playing. I will however, be able to post some info already.

Setting: The PCs are all gods, existing mostly in the realm of the gods, but also on their own, private plane. The earth, has just recently been birthed as a grand project by them, though a few gods may eventually add things to the world they created. Gods in this campaign are not created by any grand creator deity, they have all been born (some differently than others). Also, none of the gods are evil, at least to begin with. If something were to happen to them, or they were to die however, the god would turn to the darkside (and once down that path they turn, forever will it dominate their destiny!  ). The characters start off as 5th level (in terms of the realm of godhood anyway). Characters in the campaign are represented like this: For every level they have, they also have the abilities of a cleric of equal level, and they have one special power. The gods are as follows (I'm including everything I can about them in case anyone has any ideas for this campaign because it's pretty much going no where (plus, since we haven't actually played yet, this is gonna be the bulk of my post.)):

Name: Darin 
Alignment: Neutral Good (I think)
Job: Protector of the forests and it's inhabitants. 
Level: 5th level ranger 
Favored Weapon: Quarterstaff 
Granted Power: Can temporarily turn normal trees into treeants so that they may defend themselves. 
Domains: Nature, Plant, Animal, Protection
Created Race: A race of good Rakshasas
Appearance: Blue Drow with white tiger head, wears cloak of leaves.


Name: Taiyou (my character.  )
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Job: God of fire and the sun, and all that the sun shines upon. 
Level: 5th level fighter, going to multiclass to fire Shugenja soon
Favored Weapon: Falchion
Granted Power: Can change the intensity and direction of the sun's rays at will. (So effectively I suppose I could cast daylight and sunbeam at will, but I didn't think of that at first, I swear)
Domains: Fire, Protection, Sun, Good
Items: 2 fully charged wands of burning hands, flaming falchion, flaming longbow, glammored Mithril shirt
Cohort: A good Nightmare with a white coat, a pompous british accent and a rather nagging nature named Apollo. Used to be a humanoid but was transformed by many years inside the womb of the volcano from which Taiyou was born (more on this later)
Appearance: A 7-foot tall elf-like creature with wild hair dressed as an arabian knight (think moonlight night from sailor moon) with his holy symbol (a sun with a flame in the center) on the front and on the back of the cape. Also has flames surrounding his pupils. You can’t see this, but lava flows through his veins rather than blood.
BRIEF History: His father was a once-powerful god (creator of the humans) who was struck down by his arch enemy, the first god of death (who was also killed in the process). His father's loyal servant Apollo managed to turn the god into a powerful volcano, but in the process was sucked into it's womb. Here, Apollo was slowly transformed into his current state, and Taiyou and his three brothers were born. His brothers include the god of trickery and bounty hunters, one of the new gods of death (possessed by the former god of death), the god of Flamboyance and all feathery beings (particularly flamingos) and Taiyou. 
Created Race: The Solaars, tall, slender beings with pointed ears and a special affinity for fire. They are very likable and kind, but their chaotic streak and innability to stay focussed can make them annoying at times.

Name: Dracnic
Alignment: Neutral
Job: God of all things Draconic
Level: 5th level Wizard
Favored Weapon: Quarterstaff
Granted Power: Can Polymorph into a dragon (can’t be a dragon whose age category would normally have more HD than her) one time per day.
Domains: Fire, Protection, Magic, knowledge
Appearance: A purple-skinned being with the wings and tail of a dragon.
Created Race: The Draiks, a race of beings created in her image.

Name: None yet (grrr…)
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Job: Goddess of the moon, and creatures of the night (particularly lycanthropes)
Level: 4th level fighter, 1st level druid
Favored Weapon: Spiked Gauntlet (wtf???)
Granted Power: None yet (as you can see I was the only one in the mood to play today.)
Domains: Trickery, Magic, Earth, Animal
Appearance: None Yet (shish!)
Created Race: She created the lycanthropes, I dunno what else she plans to create.

Name: Erin (pronounced weird)
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Job: Goddess of Death and magic
Level: 5th level bard (yes, I realize none of us make sense, myself included)
Favored Weapon: Glaive
Granted Power: None yet (sigh)
Domains: Death, magic, Knowledge, Law
Appearance: You know I’m gonna say it, but… none yet (kill me now god! (wait wouldn’t that be suicide?))
Created Race: She says she’s going to make elves but she’s going to make them BETTER. (yes, because everybody knows elves got the shaft and they got it bad)

The DM’s character (darin) so far seems to make the most sense, but I plan to take up a few levels of fire shugenja, just after I get improved critical (falchion) and improved critical (longbow). Any ideas/criticisms are welcome (if things go according to plan (do they ever?) we’ll play this wednsday). I’ll be posting stuff for Taiyou’s brothers soon (because I’m sure you’re all DYING to know more about them. )


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Aug 11, 2002)

alright, here they are, the stats for Taiyou’s brothers (well, not stats as much as all the same sort of info I posted for the others)

Name: Satsujinki (Possessed by the god D’thae)
Alignment: Neutral Evil (he’s insane but strict)
Job: God of death and eater of souls (oh I am just BRIMMING with originality)
Level: 5th level necromancer
Favored Weapon: Scythe (a god of death who has a scythe as their favored weapon? Good god stop the presses!) 
Granted Power: Can destroy any soul that he comes in contact with by making a ranged touch attack. (Souls include the souls of anyone that isn’t his follower that he happens to come across or any ghosts/spectres/shadows/similar undead)
Domains: Evil, Death
Items: Vorpal Scythe
Appearance: Tall and skeletal with gray skin, pointed features and thin wiry hair and skulls for pupils. His hands are continuously flowing with the blood of the dead. 
Brief History: After the old god of death D’thae perished when the golden blood of Taiyou’s father (Meestakruhtor) flowed from his forever bleeding hands (because something of such pure good touching the vile villains hand’s caused him such pain that he committed suicide), his spirit could think of only one way to exact it’s revenge on Meestakruhtor and continue it’s cause- by destroying who would be Meestakruhtor’s favorite son. The only way it could accomplish this, was by plunging himself completely into the soul of one of Taiyou’s brothers. As children, Taiyou and Satsujinki were the best of friends. But soon, D’thae began to conquer more and more of Satsujinki’s soul, until Satsujinki became little more than a clone of the vile being. Now, the corrupted Satsujinki wants nothing more, than to experience the pure sadistic ecstasy of having his brother’s blood flow from his hands like a gaping wound. 

Name: Karyuudo
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Job: God of trickery, rogues, and bounty hunters. Is also the god of frost. 
Level: 5th level rogue
Granted Power: Proficiency with all weapons, and has the Ranger’s favored enemy ability (applicable to all intelligent creatures)
Favored Weapon: Great Axe
Domains: Chaos, Trickery, Luck, water, wind
Items: Life Drinker, Boots of Flying (no limit to how often they can be used) and a cloak that allows him (and only him) to hold an unlimited amount of items on his person (owns a mundane version of each and every item in the PHB as well)
Appearance: Always wears a mask with a line down the middle. The line seperates one side (black with a white eye and half of a frowning mouth)  from the other (white with a black eye and half of a smiling mouth). His cloak is sleeveless (he wears a gray tunic beneath it) and is also split in half in a similar fashion. His hair is long and coarse, half white, half black. Because of the tenuous line Karyuudo walks between good, and evil, his face has become warped. The half covered by the black is old and withered, and the half beneath the white remains young, and healthy.
Brief History: After he and his brothers were shot out from their father, he and his other brother (Baba Futa Ketsunoana (also known as the feather king)) shot the farthest. When they struck the earth, they were cold, and alone. In Baba’s case, this resulted in his becoming mentally… odd. In Karyuudo’s case, this meant becoming brooding and filled with angst from the many scars he suffered growing up alone. 

Name: Baba Futa Ketsunoana. Titles include: The Feather King
Alignment: Chaotic evil 
Job: God of flamboyance and of birds
Level: 4th level bard
Granted Power: None. He’s rather pathetic for a god.
Favored Weapon: A Greatsword shaped like a feather.
Domains: Air, Animal, Travel
Items: Dancing Greatsword of Wounding, longbow
Appearance: The Feather King is a very odd and flamboyant god. He has irrational fears, and mental ability scores that would make even the dullest of Ogres sigh in pity. His looks are of course, as odd as the rest of him. With the physical body of a 12-year old boy, yet the receding hair line and white hair of a man about 70, the feather king is an odd sight at best. Scariest, however, is his clothing. He has an odd affinity for hot-pink spandex first of all, and his ruby red high heels would make more than just Dorothy think there’s no place like home. Also, he tends to wear a long luxurious cape made of flamingo feathers, and a silver-dome cap, topped with a crown of peacock feathers. As if that weren’t enough, he has black stars for pupils, and a smile permanently plastered on. Despite his appearances though, the feather king is undeniably sadistic and cruel. Luckily though, very few people feel too threatened by him, and with good reason.  


And if we ever actually play, I'll try and post it.


----------

